
Most Americans don’t think cellphone tracking will help limit Covid-19 - karinakarina
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/04/16/most-americans-dont-think-cellphone-tracking-will-help-limit-covid-19-are-divided-on-whether-its-acceptable/
======
haspoken
And for those lacking a cell phone or not carrying it all the time?

